# Betrug?



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2010)

Hallo, habe im Internet ein Navi gekauft mit der festen Zusage (schriftlich) zwei Jahre kostenlose Kartenupdates zu bekommen. Tatsächlich kostet das ganze 20 €. Zählt das als Betrug? Was kann ich machen? Anzeige?


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Kommt drauf an. Hat das der Verkäufer zugesichert oder der Hersteller des Navi?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Stell mal deine Frage genauer. Ich habe gerade ein TomTom und ein Navigon gekauft und habe mich deshalb zwangsläufig mit der Thematik beschäftigen müssen.

Alles in allem sind wohl alle mobilen Navi recht günstig ggü. den Einbaugeräten und haben bei Auslieferung stets die aktuellste Software und Kartendefinition drauf. Für Änderungen lassen sich alle Anbieter das Update zahlen. So hat man z. B. bei Navigon das Kartenuptdate für 20 €, wenn man den Code aus der Packungsbeilage eingibt. Original kostet das Paket für 24 Monate 100 €.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Der Verkäufer schrieb auf seiner homepage, dass es ein kostenloses Kartenupdate für 2 Jahre gibt. Ich habe dann explizit nachgefragt (per mail) ob es sich um den Gutschein von Navigon handelt, der einem das update für 20€ gibt. Die Antwort war: Mit dem Gutschein kostet Fresh Maps für 2 Jahre o Euro ( nichts).


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Also geht es um Navigon. Der eMailsupport dorthin geht übrigens an eine  Fremdfirma und wird grottenschlecht beantwortet. Bei Fragen sollte man  sich als Deutscher unbedingt telefonisch an den Support in Würzburg  wenden:0180-5-628 44 66 _(unbedingt die üblichen fünf Minuten in der  Warteschleife bleiben, wenn man was erreichen will!)_

Von kostenlos steht hier nichts:  NAVIGON FreshMaps | NAVIGON. And the world is yours


Navigon]Mit NAVIGON FreshMaps verfügen Sie immer über die aktuellsten  Karten. [COLOR=Red][I][B] Sie zahlen[/B][/I][/COLOR] nur einmal: 24 Monate lang stehen Ihnen  aktualisierte Karten  zum Download zur Verfügung.[/quote]Das ist auch das schrieb:


> So hat man z. B. bei Navigon das Kartenuptdate für 20 €, wenn man den Code aus der Packungsbeilage eingibt. Original kostet das Paket für 24 Monate 100 €.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Das Navigon sich das update was kosten lässt ist unstrittig. Meine Frage war eher die, ob es von Seiten des Verkäufers nicht Betrug ist, zu behaupten (und das noch auf genaue Nachfrage) das update wäre kostenlos. Was kann/sollte man da machen um, solche unseriösen Machenschaften zu beenden? Anzeige?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Hallo!

Wieso reklamiert Du nicht einfach beim Verkäufer? Mit Betrug hat das nichts zu tun.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Habe natürlich mehrfach reklamiert, erst wurde er ein entsprechender Gutschein bzw. Erstattung zugesagt, dann kam keine Antwort mehr. Ich denke schon, dass es Betrug ist mit so etwas groß Werbung zu machen und dann nicht zu liefern?


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Betrug?*

Also Betrug ist das eher nicht. Der Verkäufer kann nichts versprechen, was der Hersteller nicht halten kann. Der Verkäufer kann auf Erfüllung verklagt werden und wenn es so ist, dass er  was kostenlos anbietet, dass der Hersteller nur kostenpflichtig raus rückt, dann muss eben der Verkäufer die Rechnung zahlen. Er muss es halt von seiner Verkaufsprovision abziehen, immerhin verkauft er ja mit seinem "Winkelzug" auch mehr.

Ich sehe die Problematik gerade bei älteren Leuten greifen. Die haben zumeist keinen PC oder gehen nicht ins Internet und kaufen sich aber tolle Navis. Die Käufer wissen nichts von ihrem Glück, dass sie Updates erhalten können und sind einige Jahre mit ihrem Gerät glücklich. Später fragt dann niemand mehr nach dem Gratisupdate und der Verkäufer hat sich vor einiger Zeit die Hände gerieben. Betrug? Naja! Weiß der Verkäufer überhaupt von den Updates oder nimmt er nur an, dass die gratis sind? Das alles und noch viel mehr gehört geprüft. Erst dann würde ein Staatsanwalt feststellen, ob Betrug im Spiel ist.

Lege den Sachverhalt, die Werbung und die Absichtserklärungen des Verkäufers der für dich zuständigen StA zur Prüfung vor. Das wird dann zwar womöglich in einer Anzeige enden, aber mehr als Einstellen kann die Behörde das Verfahren schließlich nicht. Womöglich bewahrheitet sich ja auch dein Verdacht und dann gehört der Verkäufer nun mal bestraft.


----------

